# home made d76 problems



## dukeaw (Aug 31, 2018)

All,

I am attempting to make my own d76 from its chemical components at home. My thought process was that I can just make a batch of chemicals for each time I develop rather than making a gallon at a time.

I just made 3 rolls of film and they all came out totally blacked out.

The recipe i am using is this:

Kodak D-76 Formula

The chemicals came from adorama and the brand is photographers formulary

I bought Borax, metol, hydroquinone, and sodium sulfide. I mixed them in the order as described above. I let them dissolve in the solution before moving to the next step.

I did not expose the film to light.

What am I doing wrong?

Edit: Disregard. I was using sodium sulfide when I needed sodium sulfite


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 31, 2018)

dukeaw said:


> Edit: Disregard. I was using sodium sulfide when I needed sodium sulfite



That will do it.......hope the next batch comes out OK. I can't tell you how many times I learned the hard way to do something in photography. We all learn from our mistakes.


----------

